# Framingham's Sgt. Hurton featured in TV show debut



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Framingham's Sgt. Hurton featured in TV show debut - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News*

*Sgt. Phil Hurton during an interview Wednesday afternoon at the Police Department in Framingham. *

*By Norman Miller/Daily News staff* 
*The MetroWest Daily News* 
Posted Jun 24, 2010 @ 12:37 AM
Last update Jun 24, 2010 @ 01:13 AM
FRAMINGHAM - 
After an armed robbery suspect shot Framingham Police Sgt. Phil Hurton last year, paramedics repeatedly assured the veteran cop he was going to be OK.
But, Hurton, 33, said yesterday, he never realized how close the bullet came to killing him on April 14, 2009, until he watched the premier episode of "Boston Med" at a special screening earlier this week.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Framingham's Sgt. Hurton featured in TV show debut *


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Just watched the preview for that part of the show and it is upsetting to watch. I will be working tonight so I set the DVR. Won't be watching this with the wife as this stuff really upsets her.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

topcop14 said:


> Just watched the preview for that part of the show and it is upsetting to watch. I will be working tonight so I set the DVR. Won't be watching this with the wife as this stuff really upsets her.


This is a tue story of survival. I look at this guy every day. He is an inspiration to me. TGo come back from something like this is an absolute miracle. I for one am glad that we did not lose him that night.

If Phil was not the fighter that he is, we surely would have burried one of our own that week.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

For those of you who missed the show you can see it here:

Full Episodes - Boston Med - ABC


----------

